# Fringe removal with mask?



## MagicalPotatoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi,

I'm making microscopic pictures, problem is I often have fringing. I tried to use the auto fringing tools and it does remove it but it also change the color of my subject.

I'm wondering if I can make a mask of some sort to say : don't do modification here.

Also, I'm under the impression that this tools just look for the color of the fringe and reduce saturation of the fringe color range.

If that the case I should just export them with the fringe and do the rest in photoshop, what do you think?

Example of what I said :




 

Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2017)

You could try to manually remove the fringe by paining it with a very small brush with -100 saturation.


----------



## MagicalPotatoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Well if that is the only way I prefer to do that in photoshop, the UI is much more easy to use.
I don't know if it's me or not but I'm under the impression that you can just do screenSize/fully zoomed with lightroom.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2017)

MagicalPotatoe said:


> Well if that is the only way I prefer to do that in photoshop, the UI is much more easy to use.
> I don't know if it's me or not but I'm under the impression that you can just do screenSize/fully zoomed with lightroom.



The advantage of doing it in Lightroom is that you do not create a derivative copy. I'm not sure what you mean with your second sentence. I suppose you meant you *can't* zoom, but you can. Even much more than 100% if you want.


----------



## Gnits (Apr 11, 2017)

If I have one or two pixel style edits to do I will do them in Lr, such as an obvious dust spot on a clear blue sky.  For anything else I usually use Ps.   Lr performance suffers if you have a lot of brush type corrections, as these instructions have to be re-calculated/applied in various scenarios.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2017)

It's a choice. If you do it in Lightroom you'll keep the non-destructive workflow. If you do it in Photoshop you'll create a derivative copy. I like to keep my workflow as uncluttered as possible, so I like to do as many things in Lightroom as possible, and reserve Photoshop for those cases that really can't be done in Lightroom. To me, this is not one if those cases.


----------



## MagicalPotatoe (Apr 11, 2017)

Well it might be because I don't really know lightroom yet (1 week user).
My problem with lightroom is that I can't reorganize the pictures (on my drive) once they are imported.
Sometime I choose to rename a folder or change it's place and If I ask to lightroom to resync then all the work I had done on my CR2 file is lost.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2017)

MagicalPotatoe said:


> Well it might be because I don't really know lightroom yet (1 week user).
> My problem with lightroom is that I can't reorganize the pictures (on my drive) once they are imported.
> Sometime I choose to rename a folder or change it's place and If I ask to lightroom to resync then all the work I had done on my CR2 file is lost.



So learn how to use the program. What you just described is the wrong method. If you want to rename an image folder for any reason, you should do that in Lightroom by right-clicking the folder name.


----------



## Gnits (Apr 11, 2017)

MagicalPotatoe said:


> Well it might be because I don't really know lightroom yet (1 week user).
> My problem with lightroom is that I can't reorganize the pictures (on my drive) once they are imported.
> Sometime I choose to rename a folder or change it's place and If I ask to lightroom to resync then all the work I had done on my CR2 file is lost.



If you are renaming outside of Lr and then re-synching because you cannot find them, then you are making a big mistake and then compounding it.

You probably find that you may have the same image in your catalog multiple times, one will have lost its link to the original file on disk (because you have moved it, but Lr does not know where). This image is likely to have your edits.  The images that you re-synch are also brought into Lr, but these images will be just fresh imports, with no develop settings other than any defaults applied.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 11, 2017)

Lightroom is a powerful application, but not the kind of application you can simply start using by trial and error. If you do that you will run in a lot of problems with lost work, duplicates, etc. You really need to try to understand the basics first. Victoria, the owner of these forums, has written a free introduction guide. That would be an excellent start.


----------



## MagicalPotatoe (Apr 11, 2017)

> you should do that in Lightroom by right-clicking the folder name.


i had no idea you could do that.



> the owner of these forums, has written a free introduction guide


I started reading it, thanks


----------

